

Fakeblock is real - sgutentag
http://www.fakeblockisreal.com/

======
daughart
"Check out this facebook page... That's right, not a single friend"

LOL

------
stevehawk
1 - Take idea from Arrested Development 2 - Make website 3 - Sell $.99 iPhone
app on website 4 - Profit.

